# Plowing for the state of MA



## Michael M (Nov 24, 2006)

Did any of you guys in MA plow for the state last year? I heard that the subs don't get paid until June? Is that true? Would you recommend doing it? How do you get into it?
Currently, I do resi's and some commercial. 
Thanks for the help.

Michael


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

*Dont pay until June or July*

I Plowed for Mass. Highway for 20 Years and had to wait for the money every year. But you get a lot of hours plowing. Truck takes wear and tear a lot of rusting over the years with the salt they use on the roads. Were in mass. are you. 
SNOWANDICEMAN


----------



## Michael M (Nov 24, 2006)

I live in Andover. I just read the updated info off of the Dept of highway website. Its nice to see that there is a new agreement in place for guys to be paid in a more timely manner. 
Its decent money but I make more per hour plowing for myself. I may send my application in, I am unsure at this point.


----------



## Michael M (Nov 24, 2006)

I just moved to Andover from central MA so I am trying to get all new customers.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

I wouldn't do it personally, I chat with the state subs often when filling up or while at dunkies..they are always unhappy. i get paid the same where i sub and i get treated right....


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I've been out of it since.....*

Hi,
For what this is worth eight years with the state(I have been out of the State since 2001) You will get paid for any plowing/sanding you do before the first of the year in approx 14 to 30 days. Any snow/ice work after the first of the year (in the past) will be dragged out till at least July .That is when they will go into special legislation to approve the money.They NEVER put enough into the budget before the season starts...The union is and has been trying to change this but so far only promises and no action on the states end....
My latest to get paid was Oct 15th for the previous season...
If you can float your fuel, reg,insurance,repairs etc... than you will get a healthy check in the summer time. It can take a large bank roll to pull it off...
I also had a triaxle on with a local city and I was paid every two weeks...Not a bad deal.They matched the state rate and paid.The only down fall was that the hours where about half...But if you need cash flow during the winter then it is a good way to go...


----------

